
The Evening News Is Back - raybb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/24/business/media/coronavirus-evening-news.html
======
raybb
_In all, an average of 32.2 million people watched the evening newscasts last
week, a 42 percent increase compared with a year ago. Younger people have
tuned in, too: There was a 67 percent rise among adults between the ages of 25
and 54, according to Nielsen._

Wow that's a big increase. But I'm curious how accurate Nielson ratings are.

